# what to use to drain.



## Bierce IV (Apr 5, 2010)

I am buying a complete new tank setup and on my last one i just pulled out a plug to drain the water out when my water trap faulted out. (after i drained the air of course) but what do you guys run on the bottom of the tank to drain water if needed? I am buying the 5 gallon chubby fyi which has the 1/2" ports.


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/PTC-INFLATION-VALVE.html

This seems like a nice way to drain.


----------



## GolfL (Apr 7, 2012)

I am using a radiator plug: 










I connected an airline on the bottom of the tank, to the radiator plug. And it works perfectly! 

:beer:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

http://openroadtuning.com/collections/products/products/1-4-drain-****

Draincock :beer::beer:


----------



## Bierce IV (Apr 5, 2010)

sweet thanks guys. also dumb question but does the front of the compressor get hot? the side without the filter or anything. Only because my airlines are touching it and i dont want them to melt


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Bierce IV said:


> sweet thanks guys. also dumb question but does the front of the compressor get hot? the side without the filter or anything. Only because my airlines are touching it and i dont want them to melt


It can get hot. I wouldn't want my lines touching any part of my compressor


----------



## Bierce IV (Apr 5, 2010)

bryangb said:


> It can get hot. I wouldn't want my lines touching any part of my compressor


ok ill have to staple the lines to the side of the spare tire well. No big deal. thanks guys


----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

Definitely draincock


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm using a 1/4" ball valve. Best pic i could find


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> :thumbup:


+1

I just drain into a rag I have in my trunk.


----------



## jonpwn (Aug 13, 2010)

sorry this is another dumb question: all these drain valves are if you don't use a water trap between each compressor and the tank right? Orient the tank so that an unused port is facing downwards and attach a drain plug/valve to it?


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

You still need a drain even if you run water traps.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

jonpwn said:


> sorry this is another dumb question: all these drain valves are if you don't use a water trap between each compressor and the tank right? Orient the tank so that an unused port is facing downwards and attach a drain plug/valve to it?


Water can still get in the tank even with a water trap(s). A drain **** is still recommended. And yes - position he tank so a port is on the bottom. Hold a rag under there and drain the water out :beer::beer:


----------



## jonpwn (Aug 13, 2010)

thanks.. if that's the case is it worth it to run water traps at all? if i don't i'd just be draining the tank more often right? how often do you guys drain your tanks and how often for traps?


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

I use a remote drain setup like so....

1/4"npt - 1/8" ptc then a few feet of 1/8" line.... connected to a 1/8"ptc - 1/8" female npt with a inflation valve screwed in.

That was I can coil up the line easily, unlike using the 1/4" line one that bagriders recently started stocking, and drain it out of the car. Plus its fun shooting the water. :laugh:

I can show you my set up on Saturday if you come to the GTG.


----------



## Asicks (Dec 14, 2010)

MechEngg said:


> I'm using a 1/4" ball valve.


+1 

I'm running a ball valve setup as well. I dont have a picture but i ran a hardline out the bottom of the tank and into the spare tire well. The valve is positioned in the spare tire well. Past the valve i have a PTC to 3/8 flexible air hose ran to the outside. 

I drain mine a few times a week.


----------



## Bierce IV (Apr 5, 2010)

Niagara_V_Dub said:


> I use a remote drain setup like so....
> 
> 1/4"npt - 1/8" ptc then a few feet of 1/8" line.... connected to a 1/8"ptc - 1/8" female npt with a inflation valve screwed in.
> 
> ...


new tank and fitting should be here tomorrow!!! so as long as i can finish the setup tomorrow or so i shall b there with some locals


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

better be there


----------

